# Whats wrong with this



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a thing! ;}


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Jnohs didn't use cast iron this time :lol:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow you really dont know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Jnohs didn't use cast iron this time


Is he still butthurting here?


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Is he still butthurting here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Haven't seen him on since the last tirade.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Wow you really dont know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you really think we don't know what's wrong in the pic?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If you must know, san tee on it's back plus it's pointed the wrong way. That 90 mess. Is the riser pipe a minimum of 18" long? What's the total height of the washer box? What the heck is going on with the copper? What else is on that drain arm and what distance is it to the vent from the trap weir? No nail plates on the studs.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Haven't seen him on since the last tirade.


Speaking of missing guys, haven't seen @moonapprentice since the dust up with drain pro on jnohs thread. I liked that guy.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/lets-go-chew-apart-boys-68858/


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Not a thing! ;}




hey , the damn thing has probably worked for 30 years
judging form the discoloration on the pvc...

theres lots of stuff wrong with it but it still works... 

I feel sorry for the guy that has to clean it out some day.... When he hits that tee he probably would be pissed off bad..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> If you must know, san tee on it's back plus it's pointed the wrong way. That 90 mess. Is the riser pipe a minimum of 18" long? What's the total height of the washer box? What the heck is going on with the copper? What else is on that drain arm and what distance is it to the vent from the trap weir? No nail plates on the studs.












Nice big 'S' trap {as you say, what is the distance to vent from trap}; and our code states that the stack has to be a minimum of 3" on new const. laundry. Although the old stuff in the walls is all 2" stacks.


----------



## son800 (Jan 23, 2017)

We call that Tyler County "Building Code" where I come from.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now, don't give me any sh!t about this, I'm just a boiler guy...









Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

chonkie said:


> If you must know, san tee on it's back plus it's pointed the wrong way. That 90 mess. Is the riser pipe a minimum of 18" long? What's the total height of the washer box? What the heck is going on with the copper? What else is on that drain arm and what distance is it to the vent from the trap weir? No nail plates on the studs.




Plus. When they built it, they assembled all the parts then applied primer and glue. Literally every fitting can be pulled apart!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice big 'S' trap {as you say, what is the distance to vent from trap}; and our code states that the stack has to be a minimum of 3" on new const. laundry. Although the old stuff in the walls is all 2" stacks.




3" vent for laundry? Is the trap still 2"?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> 3" vent for laundry? Is the trap still 2"?


washing machines must have a dedicated 2 inch line that runs into a 3inch stack or drain, some of the machines are high volume discharge ..so yes the trap can be 2 inches but no other drain can connect to the 2 inch line..


----------

